# EVGA GTX 780, MSI GTX 780, Diamond ref 7970, GTX 680's, EVGA GTX 280's, EVGA/PNY GT 210, HIS 5450, EVGA 9500GT



## rubicsphere

Pm'd


----------



## BlkDrgn28

PM'd


----------



## andydviking

PM'd


----------



## atminside

Money sent (last night) for:
Quote:


> 1 x XFX 7600GT 256Mb Black Edition ( will come with retail box and accessories) $15 SOLD to atminside


Thanks for the quick replies!


----------



## theMillen

yhpm


----------



## theMillen

another pm


----------



## nleksan

Hmm, that 560Ti 448core looks mighty tempting for PhysX and Folding.... What kinda PPD do they get?


----------



## atminside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Hmm, that 560Ti 448core looks mighty tempting for PhysX and Folding.... What kinda PPD do they get?


Probably around 15k.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Hmm, that 560Ti 448core looks mighty tempting for PhysX and Folding.... What kinda PPD do they get?


These days a 560ti 448 core can get up to around 32-35k PPD, depending on the OC. I recently (in the last 3 months) had an EVGA 560ti 448 core classified that did 850mhz on stock volts, which was good for 32-33k PPD.


----------



## nleksan

PM'd about 670FTW


----------



## Reefa_Madness

YHPM.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Will a regular waterblock fit the 670 FTW?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Will a regular waterblock fit the 670 FTW?


A GTX 680 waterblock will fit the 670 FTW, it uses the 680 pcb.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> A GTX 680 waterblock will fit the 670 FTW, it uses the 680 pcb.


Ah okay. I knew the FTW's were different in some respect but blocks still fit. Thanks!

In that case I won't be trying for this one! As nice a card as it is, it would be mismatched with my reference 670.


----------



## BarryCarey

PM'd


----------



## Cape Cod

Pm'd about the 780


----------



## randomnerd865

Payment sent for 660ti


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Payment sent for the titan.

Thanks


----------



## OrangeSVTguy

Received the Titan today. Everything is described exactly as above and works great. Now I just need to source an SLI bridge


----------



## 87dtna

PM sent.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Can you give me the specifics on these cards ?

1-EVGA GT 210 $21.99
2-PNY GT 210 $21.99
3-HIS 5450 $19.99
4-EVGA 9500GT $19.99

Need memory amounts and type as well as the bus width

Thanks


----------



## SDMODNoob

pm sent


----------



## KILLER_K

Great guy here. Wished the 7970 was another brand though. Great prices on the hardware.


----------



## Cape Cod

Yup I bought the 780 he had and it was like new when I got it.


----------



## la4ours

Do either of those 210's handle 3 different monitors? I need a new card for work so I can utilize 3 different desktops.


----------



## ajresendez

what is the asic scores on the evga 780's


----------



## KILLER_K

They are new sealed. Probably going to be hard to get a reading like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> what is the asic scores on the evga 780's


----------



## NightmareGSX

yhpm


----------



## 2wuzzy4u

Pm'd for new 780


----------



## KILLER_K

First post and he scores a new sealed 780. Amazing and congratulations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2wuzzy4u*
> 
> Pm'd for new 780


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hey OP, if that's his first post I'd be careful.

I know a couple people have been scammed on here before.
Not saying you're not legit 2wuzzy4u, just don't want to see anyone getting burned!


----------



## 2wuzzy4u

Ya I know what you mean. I am very legit and do not stand for scamming. I myself have been scammed and it is not fun. Also, unfortunately i did not act quick enough as Nanoscale already sold the gtx 780's to someone before I had the chance to buy them.

PS: I have been reading forums on here without an account or about a month, mainly about the qnix qx2710 Korean monitor. I am eventually going to buy one but have to first upgrade my gpu, and when i stumbled on this thread I immediately acted on it because 460 for a new 780 is a great deal.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2wuzzy4u*
> 
> Ya I know what you mean. I am very legit and do not stand for scamming. I myself have been scammed and it is not fun. Also, unfortunately i did not act quick enough as Nanoscale already sold the gtx 780's to someone before I had the chance to buy them.
> 
> PS: I have been reading forums on here without an account or about a month, mainly about the qnix qx2710 Korean monitor. I am eventually going to buy one but have to first upgrade my gpu, and when i stumbled on this thread I immediately acted on it because 460 for a new 780 is a great deal.


Cheers, I'm glad you didn't take offense, it wasn't personal.

Hang out and enjoy! Lots of great people in this community


----------



## Kikohq

Pmd


----------



## jonathon00

I would like a 680 if they're still available


----------



## motokill36

Hi
What's Left ?


----------



## daveojr77

ygpm


----------



## Jessekin32

You've got mail...!


----------



## Citna

YGPM.


----------



## Jessekin32

Sent another PM about the backplate and High Airflow Bracket for the Titan.


----------



## rip10793

YGPM!


----------



## xDuBz201

Pm'ed


----------



## Amagai626

PM'ed


----------



## Naga Sadow

Payment sent for EVGA GTX 660 ti 2GB.


----------



## Furf

pm'd


----------



## motherpuncher

Pm sent, Thanks.


----------



## mx500torid

Pm sent


----------



## TaT3rs

ygpm


----------



## PostalTwinkie

YGPM!


----------



## l88bastar

Dibs on the MSI R9 290Xs!


----------



## 87dtna

On both? If not I want 1 of them.


----------



## l88bastar

Ya dibs on both 290xs I need 2 of em


----------



## 87dtna

Nice score then!


----------

